# Best place to invest 100k - short/medium term



## airgead007 (17 Sep 2007)

As a result of a property sale and SSIA I have 100k at my disposal. Where is the best place to invest this in the short to medium term? All advice appreciated.


----------



## sapmanie (17 Sep 2007)

Northern Rock ))


----------



## suicra05 (18 Sep 2007)

Look at some of Quinn products or stick it in Anglo Irish.


----------



## gburns_ie (18 Sep 2007)

bank of ireland have a great deal at the moment on a property in France last one gave 92% return after 2 yrs,they say allow for 5 yrs,last one was hotel in centre of paris.


----------



## BlueSpud (18 Sep 2007)

gburns_ie said:


> bank of ireland have a great deal at the moment on a property in France last one gave 92% return after 2 yrs,they say allow for 5 yrs,last one was hotel in centre of paris.


 
Any more info on this?


----------



## Lionheart (18 Sep 2007)

airgead007 said:


> As a result of a property sale and SSIA I have 100k at my disposal. Where is the best place to invest this in the short to medium term? All advice appreciated.


 
I opened an account with Anglo Irish today after doing a bit of shopping around. They have a 3 month fixed term rate of 4.75%.  Their 6 month fixed term was at 4.76%. So I went with the 3 month one.

Their 30 day notice A/C is 4.50%, the same as Permanent TSB 21 Day notice A/C.  So I also opened a TSB a/c. 

I'm planning to spread my savings around.  I would be very wary of putting 100K with the same bank ever again.


----------



## Armada (18 Sep 2007)

I believe the Paris BOI Property closed really early due to huge investment in it. They since have offered a property in Amsterdam and I think that too is closed now. 

Not sure if you could expect a return in the short term though.. the bank themselves are projecting a seven year (open ended) term.


----------



## Lionheart (18 Sep 2007)

A similar question to that asked by OP was asked on David McWilliams webchat today. [broken link removed]
I don't really get what DMcW is saying . Maybe someone could elaborate?


*ChrisA*: Just sold in May before things started softening. 500K in the bank earning 4.5% ... if your advice is to hold tough, what to do with the proceeds??!
*David:* Hi Chris. I have always been a believer in investing in real businesses that buy and sell real stuff to each other for profit, rather than businesses that are looking for a speculative windfall. There are many hundreds of companies that because the banks will only give loans based on security of property are actually cash starved at the moment. Typically, these types of companies will give you better value for your cash and normally have great resale value in the years ahead.


----------

